# The Thing 2012



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thought it was a great film and nicely into the original. Couple of scarey moments 0r was it the wife screaming that made me jump:lol: And Windows where were you :lol:

Missed scenes like this thou


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Original was far superior and bare in mind the remake was a prequel!..


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Prometheus looks as though it might be worth a look.. It's a prequel


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not seen the prequel yet, is it all in Norwegian?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

NeilG40 said:


> Not seen the prequel yet, is it all in Norwegian?


Nah, I think you're thinking about "Troll Hunter"


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

DampDog said:


> Nah, I think you're thinking about "Troll Hunter"
> 
> The Troll Hunter - Official Trailer - YouTube


No I was joking, in the original film the creature was dug up by Norwegians.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

neilg40 said:


> no i was joking, in the original film the creature was dug up by norwegians.


lol..


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Thought the prequel was quite good and they certainly tied it in nicely with the original. As good as CGI can be I think I prefer the look of the 'Thing' in the 1982 release.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

I liked the remake but I thought the end was a bit rushed


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Watched this last night and must say I really enjoyed it. 

They've manged to capture the feel of the old movie in terms of look and especially as they've used the same music. Also as above the end did feel a little quick but tied in perfectly as it ran through the end credits. 

The only real criticism for me was the use of CGI. I understand that with modern films this is how it's done but because the original relied so much on animation it just looked that bit more 'there', if that makes sense.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I watched this last night and thought it just ok, but it can't hold a burning flare to the 1982 version. The prequel format works quite well as does the set up to the original movie through the end credits. I thought that was respectfully done. I found the cgi laden effects competent, but in no way as toe curling or as visceral as in the animatronic, latex and ooze fx led Carpenter splatter fest. In terms of shocks and jolts, its just a competent rehash of the original really with no real surprises. I hoped for more in all honesty.


----------



## LexusAussie (Jun 6, 2008)

yetizone said:


> I watched this last night and thought it just ok, but it can't hold a burning flare to the original. The prequel format works quite well as does the set up to the original movie through the end credits. I thought that was respectfully done. I found the cgi laden effects competent, but in no way as toe curling or as visceral as in the animatronic, latex and ooze fx led original. In terms of shocks and jolts, its just a competent rehash of the original really with no real surprises. I hoped for more in all honesty.


You mean the actual original 1951 movie or the 1982 remake?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

LexusAussie said:


> You mean the actual original 1951 movie or the 1982 remake?


The 1982 remake  Original post corrected.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Bring back latex and animatronics - I'm sick of CGI mongsters!

Thing 2012 - competent
Thing 1982 - classic


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well said mate. Trouble is lower budget movies rely heavily on CGI now days and sometimes that CGI looks very much what it is. 

When you look at something high budget like Avatar it's hard to see the difference but a smaller budget movie is always better when it's animatronics and really there in front of the camera. 

The original Thing had character because although you could see it was animated it looked great. The new version almost looks too slick! lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I blame this twonk for everything CGI - well I meant his creator.


----------

